
First insider build of Windows Server arrives with new virtualization features - protomyth
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/first-insider-build-of-windows-server-arrives-with-new-virtualization-features/
======
bsg75
> Upgrading and maintaining Nano Server will be done through updating the
> container image.

Sounds like the SmartOS approach.

